# Super STOL C-130 Mishap



## Grampa (Feb 1, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YOtm9UCQEc_


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow... but thats what proto-types are for...

enter the osprey!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting idea...too bad it didn't work...


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2008)

wow, agree with you there KT


----------

